# Wireless Charging Retrofit Question



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Hi all,

Just got a 2020 Highline (Canada) and up here it does not come with wireless charging, so I'm going to retrofit it in myself. It looks like there are 2 options for the aftermarket chargers that will work, so I'm wondering what others have done or if anyone with experience has any thoughts on which is preferred. Searching on here shows that others have used the one similar to what I describe in Option 1 below but looks like Option 2 may be better?

Option 1: Basically very "OEM" like, available on AliExpress and it basically just swaps into the existing tray. Pop the "blank" one I have out, drop the aftermarket one in and re-use the existing rubber pad on top.
- Will look the most "OEM"
- Will preserve the cubby storage depth
- Rubber pad will keep the phone from sliding around when charging and disconnecting
- Concern: is charger strong enough to charge the phone through the added thickness of the rubber pad???
- example: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000307406907.html


Option 2: Looks like an entire tray that just sits in the same spot and replaces the existing rubber pad. Still looks very OEM.
- Will be able to see the charging LEDs on the charger (not covered by a rubber pad)
- Seems to be more commonly used on the Tiguan in Europe (not sure why? maybe they don't have the blank pop-out?)
- Will reduce cubby storage depth somewhat, maybe 1/2"
- Not sure about texture on top, will it be "sticky" enough to keep the phone from sliding around?
- Concern: charger looks to be centred in the tray vs. along the side/back where the cubby walls could be used to align the phone like the OEM is
- example: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000305579240.html


What do others think?
Anyone have any experience with the one in Option 2?
Any other opinions/thoughts I should consider?


Cheers...
DoC


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

Both need to be hardwired in for Canadian Tiguans.

Option 1 is your best bet because your cubby has a cutout/blank plate where an OEM charger would install. Pop out the old plate, do your wires. Pop in the one. Good as factory.

Option 2 is for Tiguans that don't have that. Yours does.

The most OEM way includes also hooking up to an LTE antenna in the car as a signal booster, which is not part of the Canadian Tiguans for some reason. 

Feedback I've heard is that it's not the fastest charger. Most people just plug their phones in for Android Auto and Apple Carplay anyways.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Paddie.e.kelly said:


> ... also hooking up to an LTE antenna in the car as a signal booster, which is not part of the Canadian Tiguans for some reason.


Probably related that don't have Car-Net up here either.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Paddie.e.kelly said:


> Both need to be hardwired in for Canadian Tiguans.
> 
> Option 1 is your best bet because your cubby has a cutout/blank plate where an OEM charger would install. Pop out the old plate, do your wires. Pop in the one. Good as factory.
> 
> ...


Thanks.
Though before I do buy one, I’m hoping to hear from someone who might have installed one of these aftermarket ones to see how they work with the rubber tray insert in place. If it’s too thick, then there’s no point in this one and I should go with the Option 2 one.

From what I understand, no VW vehicle in North America have that LTE booster since it doesn’t work with the LTE channels used here, Tiguan or otherwise.

May not be a fast charger but will still charge either my wife’s phone or mine when the other is plugged into the USB port using CarPlay. Also it fills a hole for an option that SHOULD be there and it bugs me that it’s not, whether I use it or not. . It’s that same reason I’m looking for one of the VW safety triangles to put in the spot in the tailgate. 


All that said... anyone here have any experience with either of these 2 devices? They both look to be the same charger, just different mounting plastic, I think anyway. Would just like to find out whether it can charge through the rubber pad well enough.

Anyone?


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

jonese said:


> Probably related that don't have Car-Net up here either.


The dealer told me there’s a rumour that it might be coming to Canada in 2021... maybe...


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

So I decided to just take the risk and order the Option 1 charger.

I did some searching around and found in the Jetta VII forum (also MQB platform vehicle) someone had ordered this same charger, and commented that even after putting the rubber pad on it, his iPhone still charged with no problem. https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9394591-Wireless-charger&highlight=wireless+charger

I also found in one of the AliExpress ads some specs for the charger that state recommended charging distance to be 3-5mm, transmits up to 10mm. I measured the thickness of the rubber pad and it's about 3mm and the case I keep my phone in is about 2mm so I might be just outside the "recommended" but still within spec, if the specs are to be trusted I suppose.

Anyway, now the wait starts... perhaps by Christmas I should have it.  Once I get it installed, I'll update this thread with outcome and opinions.

This is the one I ordered, though I think they are pretty much all the same on AliExpress... https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000307406907.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.55584c4dfeeokw

Cheers...
DoC


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

Installation seems straight forward. You'll be fine with the rubber pad, don't fret.

Now to figure out how to get the passenger side leg panel off.....


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

DoC0427 said:


> Anyway, now the wait starts... perhaps by Christmas I should have it.


I order a lot from AliExpress. I'm seeing majority of items arrive in 14-26 days (to Calgary), assuming no duty issues. Their are outliers, 56 days for one item still not received. The delays are all on the Canadian side. It appears shipments via the east side of the country are taking longer.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Paddie.e.kelly said:


> Installation seems straight forward. You'll be fine with the rubber pad, don't fret.
> 
> Now to figure out how to get the passenger side leg panel off.....


Hope so.

Removing that panel looks pretty easy from the videos I’ve seen. Will certainly find out.

I also ordered one of those start/stop memory modules to put in while I’m at it. Hate that “feature” and apparently can’t be coded out on the 2020 models anymore. The module looks to be a simple install as well.

Cheers...
DoC


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

DoC0427 said:


> Hope so.
> 
> Removing that panel looks pretty easy from the videos I’ve seen. Will certainly find out.
> 
> ...


I wasn’t aware there are start/stop memory modules. Where did you order yours from? Thanks


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

dareblue said:


> I wasn’t aware there are start/stop memory modules. Where did you order yours from? Thanks


Yup.
There's a couple vendors on Ebay that sell them from Europe.
But I found more available on AliExpress.

The ones on AliExpress have the connectors already installed so should be just plug/play whereas the ones on ebay require you to splice in the wires. Not a big deal either way, but I thought I'd try the ones off AliExpress. Hopefully will get there within the next month or so.

The ones on AliExpress can be set to one of 3 modes:
- deactivated (basically factory setting, I think they call this "service mode" and just means the start/stop function always defaults to ON when vehicle is started)
- memory retain (sets the start/stop function to whatever state it was when the vehicle was last turned off)
- default off (always turn the start/stop function to "off" when the vehicle starts)

I think the ones from Europe only have the first 2 modes available, but I'm just going by what I've read.

It's a simple little device that basically just simulates pushing the button directly. Once it arrives and I get it installed, I'll update this forum but may take a while... coming from China.

Cheers...
DoC


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

DoC0427 said:


> Yup.
> There's a couple vendors on Ebay that sell them from Europe.
> But I found more available on AliExpress.
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks for the in-depth write up. Definitely gonna look for one on Ali


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

DoC0427 said:


> Hope so.
> 
> Removing that panel looks pretty easy from the videos I’ve seen. Will certainly find out.
> 
> ...


So the wireless charger arrived today from China. Took me all of about 10 minutes to install, probably less including removing (partly) that panel. Just the one T15 screw and a couple tugs to release the clips and just slid the panel enough to get my hand to the back of the cars cigarette lighter port and unplug the cable.

The wire harness that came with the charger made it such a simple install.









The finished product looks OEM and works just fine “through” the rubber pad too, no issues at all.










Well, one minor issue... the charger came with a rubber rectangle sticker on it, I suppose intended to keep the phone from sliding around on it, that was about 1-2mm thick. With that, and the rubber tray mat, the phone was a little finicky connecting and charging. I just pulled off that sticker so the mat would sit that 1-2mm closer and it’s perfect now.











Hope this helps out someone else!

DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

DoC0427 said:


> So I decided to just take the risk and order the Option 1 charger.
> 
> I did some searching around and found in the Jetta VII forum (also MQB platform vehicle) someone had ordered this same charger, and commented that even after putting the rubber pad on it, his iPhone still charged with no problem. Wireless charger
> 
> ...


When I try to order that one, it comes up with "options" under the heading colours.
"For Troc 2016-19 or Teramont 2016-19 or For Jetta 2019, etc."


Are they not all the same? Which did you order? I'm concerned maybe the cigarette lighter plugs are different? I hate trying to return/exchange things with AliEx


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

mc7719 said:


> When I try to order that one, it comes up with "options" under the heading colours.
> "For Troc 2016-19 or Teramont 2016-19 or For Jetta 2019, etc."
> 
> 
> Are they not all the same? Which did you order? I'm concerned maybe the cigarette lighter plugs are different? I hate trying to return/exchange things with AliEx


I believe they are all the same. When I asked the seller that same question, he responded saying the same. I got the Jetta one if that matters at all.

For what it’s worth, 3 months on and it’s still working great.

Cheers...
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

I've bought a pair of cigarette lighter splitters, if you ever run into an issue where they appear not to fit, it's a tiny edge of plastic that can be shaved. I'm splitting the lighter underneath to wire the front camera around the passenger side since it's hidden behind the mirror.

The question, can I split the lighter 3 ways? Or will that be an issue with the fuse?


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

DoC0427 said:


> I believe they are all the same. When I asked the seller that same question, he responded saying the same. I got the Jetta one if that matters at all.
> 
> For what it’s worth, 3 months on and it’s still working great.
> 
> ...


Awesome, ordered! Thank you.


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

Update:
Received it, and uninstalled my OEM one. Installed new one with no issues. The plug and play nature of the 12v port power was a treat.

Still having connectivity issues, and I did remove the rubber square, but, I think it's just the combination of my case, and the rubber mat. On my Samsung S8 without the case it charges through the mat (and vice versa, with the case on and no mat). On the wife's iPhone XR with case and mat, it charges only if in the exact right location, else disconnects. So looks like the only option is to remove the mat to ensure consistent charging. The unit itself works though, I was just hoping for more power out of this 'after market' one than the stock OEM one I had already. Guess not.

That said, I have a gently used OEM wireless charging unit (part # 5NA980611) available but it needs to be wired, it doesn't have the plugs (I used a piggy-back fuse). Works fine, but I certainly don't need two of these now. Cheap if anyone wants.


----------



## pyoungworth (Jul 30, 2019)

I bought this as well and it arrived today. It was simple to install, took about 10 minutes from start to finish. Charges my phone perfectly. I didn't have the rubber piece that was mentioned in the picture above so I didn't have to remove anything on the charging unit. Highly recommend if you are thinking about it since the installation is a breeze.


----------



## seal456 (Feb 10, 2021)

DoC0427 said:


> So the wireless charger arrived today from China. Took me all of about 10 minutes to install, probably less including removing (partly) that panel. Just the one T15 screw and a couple tugs to release the clips and just slid the panel enough to get my hand to the back of the cars cigarette lighter port and unplug the cable.
> 
> The wire harness that came with the charger made it such a simple install.
> 
> ...


How fast does this charge your phone? I purchased one on Ali Express that looks the same. Wired it to the rear cigarette lighter. It works, but takes forever to charge my iphone. Twenty-five minutes equates to about a 3-5% increase in battery life. In comparison, the oem factory wireless charger in my mom's gmc yukon charged my phone 20% in the same amount of time. I wonder if the cigarette lighter provides enough power? Any suggestions?


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

seal456 said:


> How fast does this charge your phone? I purchased one on Ali Express that looks the same. Wired it to the rear cigarette lighter. It works, but takes forever to charge my iphone. Twenty-five minutes equates to about a 3-5% increase in battery life. In comparison, the oem factory wireless charger in my mom's gmc yukon charged my phone 20% in the same amount of time. I wonder if the cigarette lighter provides enough power? Any suggestions?


Honestly I can’t say accurately since I haven’t used it much over the last few months but definitely not that slow.

If yours is really that slow, it’s a function of distance/placement or the charger itself. Your specific phone and case combo may be pushing the limits of the charger “reach”. Perhaps take the case off your phone and not use the rubber tray matt and see if that helps? BTW what phone do you have?

One thing for sure is that the cigarette lighter power has nothing to do with it... if the charger draws more power than is available, the upstream fuse would blow to protect the circuit. If the charger works at all then the power to it is fine.

If nothing helps maybe your charger itself is defective?

...just a few thoughts. Good luck!

Cheers,
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan_king3 (May 26, 2021)

DoC0427 said:


> So the wireless charger arrived today from China. Took me all of about 10 minutes to install, probably less including removing (partly) that panel. Just the one T15 screw and a couple tugs to release the clips and just slid the panel enough to get my hand to the back of the cars cigarette lighter port and unplug the cable.
> 
> The wire harness that came with the charger made it such a simple install.
> 
> ...


Where does the wire that comes with the After market charger connect to ?


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Dan_king3 said:


> Where does the wire that comes with the After market charger connect to ?


As I said in my write up that you quoted, to the cigarette lighter. 

Cheers,
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan_king3 (May 26, 2021)

DoC0427 said:


> As I said in my write up that you quoted, to the cigarette lighter.
> 
> Cheers,
> DoC
> ...


ahh i see thanks for the response ! so does the charger come with the same connecting port to the OEM cigarette lighter port ? and id assume the cigarette lighter cannot but used after?


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Dan_king3 said:


> ahh i see thanks for the response ! so does the charger come with the same connecting port to the OEM cigarette lighter port ? and id assume the cigarette lighter cannot but used after?


Depends on what you buy, but the one I bought did plug into the CLA perfectly. The CLA does indeed still work after as the charger just taps off of the CLA, it does not replace it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan_king3 (May 26, 2021)

DoC0427 said:


> Depends on what you buy, but the one I bought did plug into the CLA perfectly. The CLA does indeed still work after as the charger just taps off of the CLA, it does not replace it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


cool so no wire sliping or taping, plug and play for the most part ?


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

It's plug in play, no crimping.

One thing for everyone to keep in mind. I did the aftermarket wireless charger, hooked it up in-line with the 12V accessory plug. I also did the Fuse 40 change from terminal 15 to 30 many months back. This allows you to have always on 12V accessory plugs when the car is off. The side-effect is that now you have an always on wireless charger.

I wasn't comfortable with this, so I reverted the Fuse 40 change.


----------



## Arktec (Aug 27, 2021)

Sorry to bring this up again. I just picked up a 2020 Highline (Canada) yesterday and it obviously lacks this too. As someone who has literally never owned a vehicle with a warranty before this one, are minor modifications like this a concern for voiding that at all?


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Warranty laws are different depending on jurisdiction however generally speaking a manufacturer shouldn’t deny a warranty claim unless they can determine that the fault being claimed could somehow be caused by that modification.

Example, if you have a turbo failure that should be covered by warranty, they can’t refuse the warranty claim because you installed a 3rd party battery charger. 

Hope that helps, and welcome to the forums!

Cheers,
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derekmcallister (Nov 17, 2018)

I've just ordered a charger based on this conversation - thanks, everyone!


----------



## Hedgehodge7 (Dec 30, 2016)

Thanks on this. Also curious on the time to charge and what size milliamps battery you have or phone model. Thanks


----------

